# Greenhouse happenings



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2013)

A bunch of stuff popping and not spring yet.

Working on the second heater (far end)






From front to back





Big spike














The beginning




The end




Whole plant


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 26, 2013)

Heck, I'm moving to your GH..


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2013)

WOW!!!! So many blooms and spikes!!!! :clap:

The Ren. monachica is great!!!


----------



## Justin (Mar 26, 2013)

lots of nice plants in your greenhouse!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. How cold does it get in your GH?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2013)

nice!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like a lot going on in there! What are the dimensions of the greenhouse?


----------



## John Boy (Mar 26, 2013)

Stunning culture you've got there!!!:clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. How cold does it get in your GH?



Not less then 55*F with heater 38*F outside temp last night.



tomkalina said:


> Looks like a lot going on in there! What are the dimensions of the greenhouse?


Its a small one Tom. 14 feet by 32 feet


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 26, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## emydura (Mar 26, 2013)

No wonder you post so many photos. Stunning collection and a lot to look forward to. Most of us would dream of having a glasshouse that size.

That Julius is stunning. It really stands out in that photo.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks david and all. Its petty cheap to heat in the winter. It costs a bit more to cool in the summer, especially after loosing all those trees.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 26, 2013)

What a beautiful site! I have lots spiking but not to the point yours are! Looks like the B.cucullata I got from you from last years auction, is going to work it's magic!


SlipperKing said:


> ...Its a small one Tom. 14 feet by 32 feet


if that's small, then I have a shoebox! (8 x 12)


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2013)

LOL! Rose, you are to funny! When I bought it out of the seller's backyard it was a bit smaller, 12ft X 24ft and 7ft high. I stretched the hoops to 14ft and spaced them apart one extra foot from 3ft to 4ft. Then set the whole thing onto a 4ft high side walls making it 12ft to the peak. You have to get height down here to get away from the Texas heat! I bet you could do the same!

Great to here about your cuc!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 26, 2013)

emydura said:


> Most of us would dream of having a glasshouse that size.



Mine is for sale. The 'chids' stay in the house, for now.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 26, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Its a small one Tom. 14 feet by 32 feet



:rollhappy::crazy: The size of my house :crazy::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> 38*F outside temp last night.


It was warmer in tropical NYC last night! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2013)

Great happenings in your "small" greenhouse, Rick! A great place to spend lots of time!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 26, 2013)

Very awesome "small" greenhouse. I drool over greenhouses and greenhouse pictures. Sometimes I'll just search for pictures of greenhouses and conservatories on Google and look at ones for sale. One day... I only have 12 square feet of growing area. How do you start with greenhouses and get the knowledge how to shade and where to put plants? Those things always confuse me. I'll just stick to my lights for now.

A couple of years ago we where either going to build a BIG greenhouse for year round gardening and other plants or remodel our house. I was so ticked off when we remodeled our house!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 26, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Great happenings in your "small" greenhouse, Rick! A great place to spend lots of time!



I spend TONS of time in my room messing with plants and just looking at them.


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2013)

That's stunning in there Rick:clap::clap:

I might have to come down with a wheelbarrow to help you with some "repotting":evil:


----------



## abax (Mar 27, 2013)

Very nice gh and not so small...my gh is 12' x 28' and it's quite big enough
to care for. Well, I wouldn't mind having a cool growing annex.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2013)

Abax, you're in a cool growing *zone* as far as I am concerned!

Come on Rick!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 27, 2013)

The man with the 'Green Thumb' :clap: !!!! Looking great Rick!!!! What is this epidendrum like plant and blooms? Jean


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 27, 2013)

Its like heaven  
Just look at all those blooms!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> The man with the 'Green Thumb' :clap: !!!! Looking great Rick!!!! What is this epidendrum like plant and blooms? Jean




I think this is called Epi anceps JeanLux. I'm going on memory:rollhappy:


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice neofinetia blooms (I should have two blooming in a month or 2)!

How long did it take you to put this setup together?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2013)

wjs2nd said:


> Nice neofinetia blooms (I should have two blooming in a month or 2)!
> 
> How long did it take you to put this setup together?



I've built and re-built this same GH 4 times in Pearland over the years! I only kept track once; 1.5 months to take down and 7 mos to put back up.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 28, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I've built and re-built this same GH 4 times in Pearland over the years! I only kept track once; 1.5 months to take down and 7 mos to put back up.



Totally self made Rick? If so, I'm impressed. If I had but more space I'd build one, but no dice...


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 28, 2013)

Half and half Tom. I bought it out of the backyard of a person no longer wanting it for 527.00. At the time it was 12ft X 24ft and only 7ft high. Way too low for the Texas heat. So I stretched and pulled until it's what it is today. The hoops, some of the fiberglass and the front door are orginal equipment.


----------

